# Starfleet Assembly manual 4



## omnimodel (Oct 9, 2004)

Does anyone know of plans to reprint this edition? I picked up couple of old magazines with an article by Paul Newitt (the 4 part series was supposed to be SFAM 5) which referenced the System/E circuit board., and I was hoping to get some more in depth information than just the schematic that's posted in the article.

Any help on where I could find a copy is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

I actually aquired the system E board by accident. I purchased an open smoothie from e bay which was to include some electronics. When I opened the box, I was surprised to find the system E board in its original box from Paul Newitt. I believe however, there was an issue with a jumper that needed to be installed that is not listed in SFM 4. I believe Don from DLM knows more about this.


----------



## omnimodel (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks. Did you decide to use the board?


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

I chose not to use the board. Supposedly there are heating issues with it?


----------



## omnimodel (Oct 9, 2004)

Yikes. I was interested in the photon, warp and impulse effects promised in the description, but given what I've seen happen with grain of wheat bulbs, heat is always a concern.

Approximately how big is the board? Would it fit better in the base rather than the ship itelf?

Thanks again for your feedback on this.


----------



## caesar4u (Apr 13, 2005)

Hi Omnimodel,

I was wondering if by chance your article by Paul Newitt has any more in depth information than does this article on the various color changes for the refit Enterprise. 

This is practically all I have to go on in my quest to paint a Wrath of Khan Enterprise in this article by Don Matthys as follows, appreciate any insight you may have.

"First I want to mention that the Enterprise NCC-1701A used in the movies from Star Trek IV to Star Trek VI was for the most part the same miniature as used in the movie Star Trek: The Motion Picture to ST:III when it was self destructed by Kirk thwarting a takeover of a Klingon boarding party. The movie miniature was repainted for ST:IV but with subtle differences. Many of the areas that where a light green was changed to a light blue especially on the Engineering area on the lower hull and the upper A-B deck levels around the Bridge, VIP Lounge area. I was able to make these color changes as compared to the painting info provided in Paul Newitt SFAM#4 booklet. Garret Parson a writer at Quantum Sci-Fi modeling web site was able to update me on the color changes. Here they are as provided by Garret: 


The "E" was repainted three times according to Bill George art director at ILM. The first time was for the second movie. The pearlescent color of the "E" made it very hard to shoot, it put holes in their mats, the lights would bounce off it. ILM took the model and completely repainted it. They replaced the pearlescent Aztec pattern with blue tinted white and blue light gray. The engine green was replaced by blue gray, but not all the engine green. Some of the engine green is still on there to-day. The third time it was repainted was after the battle damage. It is interesting to note they painted the "Reliant" the same colors as the second paint job on the "E". Here is a list by parts of the "E" 1701-A by section. 

VIP level: 

Blue gray: The VIP lounge was painted blue gray around the windows only! The rest of the indent that goes around the bridge section is a dark blue gray. This dark blue gray is more gray then the rest of the blue gray witch is more blue than gray. This part use to be engine green. Engineering section was engine green until the "E" was renamed 1701-A then it was repainted blue gray with darker blue gray for paneling. 

Impulse crystal: 

The lip at the bottom of this structure that has the rounded pointy thing pointing to the back of the bridge, is painted blue gray the top of the crystal Light blue gray for the bulb and inset, with dark blue gray for ribs. At one time the top of the crystal was engine green. The Last time it was painted the top of the crystal was painted black and the Bulb part was painted black with the ribs painted white blue the indent around the bulb was painted blue gray. 

Bridge: 

The top of the the bridge (sensor dome) was painted engine green with gray added to the paint. Not silver like so many believe. The ring with the tabs on it is painted white blue. The part right below, witch from the top would form a circle and line going back to the hatch is blue gray. Right under <that is the bridge with is painted engine green with gray added in again. The last part is painted blue gray around the edges. 

Here is some of my reference info: 

A Video called " Star Trek 25th Anniversary special" well worth getting if you can find one. At the end of the tape is Bill George talking about how the "E" movies through space, the slow pans over the top of the ship in normal light is to die for. "


----------



## caesar4u (Apr 13, 2005)

Hi Omnimodel,

That was my post you answered on ThomasModels STIII Enterprise colors,thanks. It appears there were color differances from ST II - III on the refit. I wonder if the entire strongback was changed or partially, partially blue, partially engineering green, or shades of blue in ST III. This has always intruiged me.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

omnimodel said:


> Yikes. I was interested in the photon, warp and impulse effects promised in the description, but given what I've seen happen with grain of wheat bulbs, heat is always a concern.
> 
> Approximately how big is the board? Would it fit better in the base rather than the ship itelf?
> 
> Thanks again for your feedback on this.


No problem at all 

The board is shaped almost like a coffin. It was designed to go in the hull of the Ertl Enterprise. But due to heating issues, Paul suggests that the board be placed in the base. I too was interested in the photon, and warp effects. In the end, I was able to purchase electronics from James Roberts.

Photon Tubes
http://www.zippyvideos.com/8126671053558036/photont_output/

Warp nacelles
http://www.zippyvideos.com/6623107193705626/p2110037/


----------



## omnimodel (Oct 9, 2004)

Ahhhh, that's the stuff. Do the warp nacelles stay on, on do they keep cycling? Also, do you have a link where I can contact James Roberts?

Thanks again.


----------



## caesar4u (Apr 13, 2005)

[email protected]

FYI, I have bought all my components thru James and his service is excellent, highly recomend him.

Also, let me know about what I asked above when you get a chance.


----------



## caesar4u (Apr 13, 2005)

Oh, here is an excellent movie of his photons in action, download this movie here:

http://www.voodoofx.com/news.htm

Now to get that ST III sound like they did here !


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

caesar4u said:


> [email protected]
> 
> FYI, I have bought all my components thru James and his service is excellent, highly recomend him.
> 
> Also, let me know about what I asked above when you get a chance.


Agreed. 

Great guy. Great service too.


----------



## omnimodel (Oct 9, 2004)

caesar4u said:


> [email protected]
> 
> FYI, I have bought all my components thru James and his service is excellent, highly recomend him.
> 
> Also, let me know about what I asked above when you get a chance.


Thanks for the info. Unfortunately, the article does not have anything to say about the painting of the Enterprise. The article was about kitbashing an 'Avenger Class' (okay, it's really the Reliant...) ship from the old Ertl kit. One of the most fascinating aspects is the fact that the Reliant was actually constructed upside down from the original concept. Turns out exec producer Harve Bennet was reading the plans upside down when he approved them, and was out of the country working on another film by the time anyone caught it.



If RC2 repops the Reliant kit, this is one bash I definitely want to do...


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

omnimodel said:


> Ahhhh, that's the stuff. Do the warp nacelles stay on, on do they keep cycling? Also, do you have a link where I can contact James Roberts?
> 
> Thanks again.


The Warp engines stay lit after they cycle. In the new circuits James is building for me, they will turn off when the Enterprise enters impulse speed.


----------

